# Dog Rescue



## rwhyte4230 (Oct 9, 2012)

I rescued a puppy from near a busy main road. As I am returning to the UK on August 15th I need to find him a Rescue Centre, so far without success. I live near Figueira da Foz. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

